

A Full C64 Game - In 2013 - bane
http://www.gamedev.net/page/resources/_/technical/game-programming/a-full-c64-game-in-2013-r3179

======
cpayne
I loved my C64 as a kid.

I can't imagine what it would be like to write these sorts of programs without
the modern IDE / Debuggers / etc.

Trying to manage concepts like text scrolling or the 8 sprite limit make my
numb...

